# Railroad tracks and sun



## quinn (Feb 4, 2016)

I was driving by the train tracks as the sun was setting today. I had to stop and get a few shots!


----------



## carver (Feb 5, 2016)

Great shots quinn


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 5, 2016)

Great shots!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2016)

Great photos Quinn.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 5, 2016)

Good timing.  Good shots.  Good eye!
I really like the second one with the sun showing too - nice composition Quinn!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 7, 2016)

Neat captures!


----------



## quinn (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks y'all! I love that spot almost as much as the creek across the street!


----------



## SkullWorks5456 (Mar 9, 2016)

brockett road? great shot!


----------

